# Congrats to Diva Q!



## Molson (Jul 31, 2008)

Diva Q, in her 2nd full time year of pro competition has won the presitious invite to the 20th Annual Jack Daniels World Championship Invitational BBQ! Diva scored the highest in the Canadian BBQ Association Ontario Series! It is with great pleasure and pride to support Danielle and her team on their trip south!


----------



## big dude (Jul 31, 2008)

Late Oct is a great time to visit Tennessee.  Congrats on the selection.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 31, 2008)

Danielle and Team Diva Q,

CONGRATULATIONS!!! You guys deserve it, enjoy the experience, we had a great time there last year. Make sure you go up the hill (you'll find out what that means when you get there  )


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2008)

What Bruce said...go up the hill...
Congrats...have a blast and take plenty of pics.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 31, 2008)

Way to go Diva.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 31, 2008)

WTG Diva..congrats. 

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats!  can't wait to hear these stories!


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news!!  Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Unity (Jul 31, 2008)

That's terrific! You've earned it, Danielle and team! 

--John


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2008)

After Vlados hard work got you an invite to the Jack...I think the poor man deserves that RK


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 31, 2008)

BBQ Central Karma awaits its just accolades!

And, congrats to Danielle, Valdo and the rest of the team!  Can't wait to see how it shakes out for you guys...its been a VERY good year for team Diva! 8)


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you everyone~!

We really would like to thank all our sponsors for all their support this year again !!! They are amazing to work with! 
We are blessed for sure. 

Also I may be the one who does all the cooking but there is no way I would want to do this without the help of the best teammates on the planet~!!

My wonderful patient and understanding husband - Vlado
the very best Kitchen Manager/Time Sargeant  - Louisa
and our transportation acquisitions and produce expert - John

I am lucky to have such a great team. 

But thats not all we have a whole family of people behind us too. Vlado's parents, my Dad, Louisas parents and all our friends. 

We are looking forward to the Jack!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2008)

So you're thanking all the little people?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 31, 2008)

AWESOME!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 31, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations Diva! Well deserved!

Now go win that contest and maybe just maybe they'll refer to the contest as Jack Danielle's!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Congratulations Diva! Well deserved!
> 
> Now go win that contest and maybe just maybe they'll refer to the contest as Jack Danielle's!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 31, 2008)

Excellent! Make us proud!


----------



## Griff (Jul 31, 2008)

WooooHooooo. You rock Diva.


----------



## Aaron1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Congrats guys,have fun.
Aaron


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 1, 2008)

Your a lucky gal for sure. I had a great time last year sitting with Vlado Friday  night( Saturday morning) sitting and bsing. With the few times  Danielle stuck her head out of the trailer and yelled "what's the temp?"   I look forward to see them and all you chuckle heads at Oink this year!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 1, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Your a lucky gal for sure. I had a great time last year sitting with Vlado Friday  night( Saturday morning) sitting and bsing. With the few times  Danielle stuck her head out of the trailer and yelled "what's the temp?"   I look forward to see them and all you *chuckle heads at Oink this year*!



Sorry Pigs, not going.


----------



## WalterSC (Aug 1, 2008)

Way to go Diva Q!!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 2, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":3vpx9x88]Your a lucky gal for sure. I had a great time last year sitting with Vlado Friday  night( Saturday morning) sitting and bsing. With the few times  Danielle stuck her head out of the trailer and yelled "what's the temp?"   I look forward to see them and all you *chuckle heads at Oink this year*!



Sorry Pigs, not going.[/quote:3vpx9x88]
So it's offical...no Uncle Bubba at the Oink?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 2, 2008)

Yep.  I am going to Dallas the following weekend for a cowboys game and the cost of that is pretty big so I had to make a choice...it's a once in a lifetime opportunity and the last year in Texas Stadium so I'm out for Oink.


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Whats this choose thing....do both. Now Dave has to be twice as grumpy to hold up your end.


----------



## Unity (Aug 2, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Now Dave has to be twice as grumpy to hold up your end.


You beat me to it, Rag. I was thinking what a huge burden that puts on Dave, and I'm not sure he's up to grumping _*that*_ much.

--John
(Lynn's opinion might differ.)


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 2, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Whats this choose thing....do both. Now Dave has to be twice as grumpy to hold up your end.



Too expensive to do both.

Dave was miserable enough at Franklin for the both of us.  I was very very calm.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll be at the Oink, and while I can't hold a candle to Bubba on the "grumpy meter", I can do my best to piss Dave off a little more.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 3, 2008)

Ask him all kinds of questions at turn in time.  He likes that.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out where I got this rep from....Diva was the one on camera screaming at Greg last year


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 3, 2008)

She also threatened my life 5 times for no apparent reason...I was scared!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 3, 2008)

Gee...would be fun to watch her handle the pressure at the JACK


----------



## Unity (Aug 3, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> She also threatened my life 5 times for no apparent reason...I was scared!


Don't push her, man, she could take you easy.    

--John


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 3, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL He's all skin and bones. Not a problem. Pfffffft one hip check from me and I could knock him to Griff's.

But seriously thanks everyone. I will miss Uncle Bubba at Oink for sure though.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 3, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Gee...would be fun to watch her handle the pressure at the JACK



LOL I have two more months to practice. I just need to get Uncle Bubba's and Jason (Swines and Bovines) chicken recipes. They are the two most consistent chicken bbq'ers I know.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 4, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Luck with that...you'll need an additional day to prep the chicken.


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 4, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":31q7hi3z]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Luck with that...you'll need an additional day to prep the chicken. [/quote:31q7hi3z]

  Spoken by a man who's been there.


----------

